
The accent of BBC radio presenters (2018) - godelmachine
https://www.researchgate.net/publication/332643530_The_accent_of_BBC_radio_presenters
======
twic
Google Translate renders "formalny, standardowy brytyjski akcent RP" as
"formal, standard British accent of the Republic of Poland", which was
initially quite confusing. The machines still haven't mastered context.

~~~
Udik
However, I was even more surprised that the rest of the translation is so
smooth (while the original text is so obscure to me) it almost feels like
decryption rather than translation. Which is awesome. At this point, non-
literary text in any of the world main languages has become transparently
accessible.

